# We were attacked by a dog. What do you think?



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Charlie and I were attacked a few weeks ago by a large dog. We were walking peacefully in front of our house and a rather large dog broke away from it's person and attacked Charlie and me. While trying to save Charlie from being attacked, I was bitten in the hand. I am not sure who got me; Charlie protecting me or the dog who attacked us. I thankfully, kept Charlie safe and he was not hurt. There was blood all over us and it was hard to tell for a while if my poor baby had been hurt. I was not so lucky. I had 4 deep bites on my right index finger. I had to go in and have a tetnus shot and go on antibiotics. I had an allergic reaction to the antibiotics and ended up in the ER. Thankfully, the worst is over. My nail is all sorts of purple, and probably will be for a year or so. I may have some nerve damage but the Dr. said let's wait and see what happens.

But, I do have a question for you all. Well, I would like opinions. This whole ordeal has now cost us over $700.00 in medical bills. The portion my insurance does not cover. Do you think the woman whose dog attacked should pay? 

I am so thankfull that Charlie is okay, but I must admit, I am now terrified to walk him. 

Thank you all for all of your great advice on this forum.

Lizzie


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh how horrible, I am glad you are ok and Charlie too, that could have been so much worse.
YES I believe the owner of the dog who attacked you should be responsible for your medical bills.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Absolutely the other dog's owner should pay! It was her dog that attacked you and Charlie. That's the minimum that they should do. You actually could ask additional for pain and suffering if you wanted, although that would probably take a legal route. I'm really getting sick of hearing about dog attacks. Considering what happened to poor Murphy, you're lucky that Charlie is o.k. and you didn't get worse bites. I would also let the police know about the attack so that the dog and owner is on record. 

Something has to be done about these unleashed dogs or dogs that pull away from their owners. I walk with Maddie, but I now constantly check from behind and am on constant alert. I carry pepper spray, but I'm not sure how well that would work. Its a shame we can't take a relaxing walk with our dogs without this constant worry.


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for the input. Yes, I agree she should pay. I know it was not intentional on her part, but, I feel as dog owners, we are responsible for our pet's actions. I just read what happened to Becky's dog and I am beyond sad for her loss. I feel like if I had not yanked Charlie up off the ground, my story would have ended differently.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, she should definitely pay and, like Jeanne said, I would notify the police too.

I'm glad you and Charlie are ok. That is so scary!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

The owner should most definitely pay! I'm glad you're OK.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes! She has to pay, I hope you reported to the police and took pictures. She needs to pay or let her know nicely that you will take legal actions against her. Hopefully you stay out of court....she could be paying lots more...........


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, she should absolutely pay! I agree with notifing the police and filing a record of the event and damages.

So sorry you got bit, it sounds painful...glad Charlie is ok.

But, really how are we going to make these people with big dogs responsible for their actions if they don't pay the damages?

If for some reason my dog bit another dog, I would be the responsible party...that is all there is to it.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

That is so scary. I'm glad Charlie is alright and sorry you are not. YES! she should absolutely pay and then some. Please notify the Police as well. There should be a record of this attack.

Please speak to someone regarding your fear. It is natural but it would be awful if it stopped you from doing what you and Charlie love. (((Hugs)))


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hands down, she should pay.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sure she should pay for the bills. Please contact the police to make a report because the next time it could be worse....or involve a child!!.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

She should pay and be glad you are not asking for her dog to be picked up. File a police report, but it may be too late.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY! I forget which part of the Bay Area you reside, but also make sure you talk to the police and/or animal control. (I believe Animal Control is a department under the police in every city in the Bay Area.) This particular dog may already designated as a "nuisance" dog. 

We had a similar situation in our neighborhood a few years back and the dog's behavior escalated so fast that he mauled another neighbor's cat and then attacked an elderly woman. Can you believe that no one was going to report it? It turned into a big ugly mess in the neighborhood because the neighbors (the ones that hadn't been involved) ended up wanting to turn it into their own vigalante process, which isn't good either.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I can't believe we have this incident on top of the horrible episode with little Murphy! 

Please report what happened, with photo evidence and medical reports, to the police so this OWNER will be held responsible! Just as I feel responsible for the actions of my children I am also responsible for those of my dogs. I would be heartbroken if my dogs injured someone and would be there offering assistance immediately! The fact that this owner hasn't reached out to you in any way makes me think this isn't the first time there's been a problem.

Thank God this wasn't any worse than it was and I hope you and Charlie are both recovering.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> We had a similar situation in our neighborhood a few years back and the dog's behavior escalated so fast that he mauled another neighbor's cat and then attacked an elderly woman. Can you believe that no one was going to report it? .


It's up to the owner to keep their dog under control.
Kimberly we had a nasty pit that lived behind us that was out of control. It was so bad that none of the kids would play outside for the year that they lived here. The dog would go nuts when the people next door would pull into their driveway and jumped the fence and went after her. Luckily she got inside of her gate before it bit her. She called the police and they came out and the pit tried to attack the officer...and still nothing was done. 
I talked to the lady who owned it one time and she was laughing about how out of control her dog was. Who is worse in that case? The lady or the dog?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no question they should pay. Do you know if this dog had it's rabies shots. ?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is what insurance is for... stupid people. I also think as much as a pain in the butt it is, it is worth it as you could very well be saving the life of a future pet or child.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

LIzzie, I'm so terribly sorry. This woman should pay no question about it. Did her dog have a current rabies vaccine? You really need to report this to the police and animal control. The next time this dog attacks will probably be worse. Whether or not the attack was delibrate on the part of the woman it is her dog and her responsibility to be able to control the dog. I'm sure she is sorry but sorry isn't good enough. Report it and make sure sorry sticks. Some people are always sorry but they never change their behavior or in this case the behavior of their dog.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree with everyone else that she absolutely should be responsible financially. Sometimes that is the only way you can get some one's attention is when it costs them. This situation was bad enough and it probably won't be the last unless/until it's reported and she is held accountable.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes Iagree she should pay. hope u feel better soon


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*glad things turned out ok, and hope you are both mending from this scary experience.*


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the input. I, too feel she should be responsible, but since she never called to offer payment, I had my husband call her and she was not very receptive. She did give her cell phone number to my husband at the time of the incident. My husband was so concerned for me and Charlie that he did not spend a lot of time with her other than to ask if her dogs had had their shots and to get her number. A neighbor saw what happened and came over to walk me home. I think I was in shock,and since I was bleeding all over the place, I did not stay to talk to her. I honestly thought I would pass out. 
I realize that it is not her fault that I had an allergic reaction to the antibiotic, but I would not have been on one if it had not been for the huge risk of infection from the bite. The Dr. said it was very important, as dog bites to the hands and face especially are at a high risk for infection. But, not only did I have to endure the pain, fear, and inconvienence of it all, I am now having to pay $700.00 out of pocket? This just does not feel right. 
I agree with everyone here. As Parent's to our dogs and children, we are responsible for their behavior. If my child or dog did anything to cause harm to anyone, I would feel like it was up to me to pay. 

But, after reading about that poor Vicky, I feel so fortunate that Charlie is okay. I can deal with a messed up finger. 

Thank you everyone for all of your good thoughts!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lizatti, you certainly don't need one more person agreeing that the owner of the attack dog needs to take resonsibility, but I want to say how grateful I am that your Charlie is safe, that you are finally healing from the wound and that, compared to other such incidents, you are all o.k. 

How is Charlie on walks now? Are YOU o.k., or still quite nervous? I feel for you. I'm sorry you had/have to go through this. ((hugs))


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Marj,

Thank you. I am okay, but there is definitely some nerve issue going on with the finger. I am terrified to walk Charlie now. As a typical Havanese, he is so friendly to all people and dogs & cats. Thankfully, he does not seem to be affected by the incident as much as I am. The day of the incident, he would not leave my side. I honestly think he was worried about me. He kept sniffing me and was not himself all day. If I had not dragged him up by his leash, he would have been seriously hurt. I was terrified that I had hurt his neck because I literally was holding him up in the air by his leash to get him away from the other dog. It really was terribly scary.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Lizzie, that is terrible. Absolutely she should pay, and I would also take legal action for punitive damages.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Lizatti--when you first went to the hospital, what did they say? We are required at our hospital to file a report in any dog bite case with the police. It is not optional! I am an RN and sometimes work in the ER. The dog has to show proof of rabies vaccine.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lizatti said:


> I can deal with a messed up finger.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all of your good thoughts!


Watch that finger closely and don't downplay the bite. I know a gal that was bitten by a monkey (her friends pet) and she almost lost her thumb from it. The threat to her thumb went on for at least a year. 
With the damage you have I believe you could probably go after her homeowner's insurance


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> It's up to the owner to keep their dog under control.
> Kimberly we had a nasty pit that lived behind us that was out of control. It was so bad that none of the kids would play outside for the year that they lived here. The dog would go nuts when the people next door would pull into their driveway and jumped the fence and went after her. Luckily she got inside of her gate before it bit her. She called the police and they came out and the pit tried to attack the officer...and still nothing was done.
> I talked to the lady who owned it one time and she was laughing about how out of control her dog was. Who is worse in that case? The lady or the dog?


Twenty-four years ago I lost my beloved Old English Sheepdog to a pitbull in my own backyard! He broke into our fence (the police said he had been nawing at the fence for some time from the looks of it) and bit our OES in the neck and he died before we could save him. The pitbull harrased the neighborhood for two weeks afterward until someone shot him in an condo about 3 blocks away. It turns out he belonged to a drug dealer. The police were of no help and so it seems the community took care of him by someone shooting him. So many people were injured by this dog and stalked in their own yards.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lizatti I am so sorry to hear you were injured by a dog and yes please do report it as you are intitled for all of your suffering and this dog can go onto others as he did to you. I am so happy to hear your Charlie is okay and not touched. Big hugs to you and hope you recover quickly.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

As a broader point of discussion, I would think an umbrella policy would be helpful to all dog owners (even hav dog-owner) in case fur babies attack or are involved with hurting someone.

The law surely gets involved, and to that extent dog owners are responsible for keeping their dogs in control.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your dogbites and the attack on you and Charlie. Thank goodness he doesn't seem traumatized by it all but I'm sure you are. That is a scary thing to go through. We had a dog in our neighborhood that attacked another dog and the owners immediately offered to pay the vet bill and did. I'm very surprised this woman didn't but since she took no responsiblility for the attack, you have every right to take care of yourself by reporting this to the police and whoever else needs to be contacted. Keep us posted on how your finger is doing.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

California is one of the states that has a dog bite statute, meaning a law that repudiates in whole or part the common law's requirement of "scienter" (i.e., knowledge that the animal had previously injured a person in the same manner, such as by a bite). California Civil Code section 3342 provides as follows:

3342. (a) The owner of any dog is liable for the damages suffered by any person who is bitten by the dog while in a public place or lawfully in a private place, including the property of the owner of the dog, regardless of the former viciousness of the dog or the owner's knowledge of such viciousness. A person is lawfully upon the private property of such owner within the meaning of this section when he is on such property in the performance of any duty imposed upon him by the laws of this state or by the laws or postal regulations of the United States, or when he is on such property upon the invitation, express or implied, of the owner.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Twenty-four years ago I lost my beloved Old English Sheepdog to a pitbull in my own backyard! He broke into our fence (the police said he had been nawing at the fence for some time from the looks of it) and bit our OES in the neck and he died before we could save him. The pitbull harrased the neighborhood for two weeks afterward until someone shot him in an condo about 3 blocks away. It turns out he belonged to a drug dealer. The police were of no help and so it seems the community took care of him by someone shooting him. So many people were injured by this dog and stalked in their own yards.


Someone here recently shot an aggressive dog in their own yard and now the city is trying to press charges against them for unlawful discharge of a fire arm.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl thanks for posting that!
Comet was just attacked by a pit bull that broke away from the owner.Comet and I were walking out of the pet store. The guy jumped on his dog quickly and I pulled Comet towards me and screamed. No one at the store offered any help. Usually I walk to that store but today I decided at the last minute to drive. Thankfully I got Comet out of the area and I think he is OK.


Cheryl said:


> California is one of the states that has a dog bite statute, meaning a law that repudiates in whole or part the common law's requirement of "scienter" (i.e., knowledge that the animal had previously injured a person in the same manner, such as by a bite). California Civil Code section 3342 provides as follows:
> 
> 3342. (a) The owner of any dog is liable for the damages suffered by any person who is bitten by the dog while in a public place or lawfully in a private place, including the property of the owner of the dog, regardless of the former viciousness of the dog or the owner's knowledge of such viciousness. A person is lawfully upon the private property of such owner within the meaning of this section when he is on such property in the performance of any duty imposed upon him by the laws of this state or by the laws or postal regulations of the United States, or when he is on such property upon the invitation, express or implied, of the owner.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sally, I am so sorry. Did this just happen today? Regardless, that is very frightening !! I am glad you and Comet are okay. And to think, no one bothered to try to help. That is very disheartening.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes that happened just this afternoon. I am so glad I only had Comet with me......Oliver was home playing with my nephew.
This store is on a very busy street and I had visions of him running in the street to get away.
I am writing a letter to the store saying I will not be a customer there again due to the uncaring attitude of the employees.They were probably scared as well but.......


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, but ???? That was pretty low. I am so sorry. You must be a nervous wreck !!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG! I'd never go in there again either!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Yikes thank goodness that owner was fast. Seems like the store employees should have done something. You know I think in certain states there are restrictions on your Homeowners policy if you have a certain breed of dog. I know in Florida owning, a pit bull, chow, dobie, shepard, akita etc can void your insurance. You never did say if you reported this bit to the authorities?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sally, I am so glad to hear that you and Comet are okay. I can only imagine how terrifying that must have been. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

Lizzie, I am SO sorry that you are going through this too. Aaarghh it makes me so angry! I urge you to at least start by contacting Animal Control. If we had not done that, we would have believed the owners lie that the attack dog had never been aggressive, and he would still be menacing the neighborhood. 

I know nothing about law (yet) but the California civil Code that Cheryl quoted seems to make it pretty clear that she owes you for damages. It takes time, effort, and reliving painful memories to pursue these oblivious dog owners. We are finding it difficult but trying to press on. Please at least contact Animal Control to get a report on file and find out if this dog has a previous record. 

Please know you are in our thoughts. 

Becki + Vicky


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lizzie, I am so sorry to hear about Charlie and so glad that he's okay. I'm also sorry to hear about your finger, and I hope the nerve damage isn't long-term. I agree with everyone - they need to cover the cost of your medical bills. This is one way to teach this woman responsibility and maybe it will motivate her to get serious training for her dog before it bites or kills another dog or person. Contacting animal control, like everyone said, is important so that this goes on record in case the dog continues this behavior. I hope you get better!

Sally, I can't believe what just happened to you and Comet. I'm so glad your both okay. These dog attacks are getting all too common. 

Gina


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

These attacks make me so angry and scared as well. I'm so glad your furkids are doing alright.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

OMG, Lizzie, I am soooo sorry you had this happen . . . glad Charlie is OK and hope you heal quickly. I can't believe this keeps happening, and I also can't believe the lack of animal control involvement in these situations. If nothing else, perhaps some type of proactive results from this incident will happen to prevent more attacks.

Our city has very strict laws about this type of thing, and the minute someone shows up at a hospital with a dog bite, animal control is at the door of the biter's owner the next day. After checking the dog's vaccines and reviewing the extent of the attack they will either seize the dog for observation (or euthanization if it was a particularly nasty attack), or they will give the owner a warning with an order to keep the dog on it's property with a violation if it is seen outside it's home/yard. Have you had a chance to read over your area's dog ordinance? Ours require "dangerous dogs" to be neutered and to obtain $100,000 worth of liability insurance! Plus they may be fined. The fact that the person didn't even call to see how you were is appalling.

This is what part of our ordinance says here in Winston-Salem:

*Section 6-17. Animal Bites*

Animal owners must not allow their animals to bite a human being. "Bite" includes oral contact that scratches or breaks the skin. Animals that bite may be impounded and preventive measures may be required of their owners (see below). Because un-neutered animals are most likely to bite, owners are encouraged to have their animals spayed or neutered. Spaying or neutering not only helps reduce the number of animal bites but also helps to reduce the number of unwanted animals that are brought to the animal shelter each year.

*Section 6-18. Preventive Measures for Confinement of Animals*

The animal control department can require fence installation and repair and other confinement measures when these are deemed necessary in order to prevent animal bites. The department can impose these "preventive measures" after considering factors such as the animal's behavior, temperament and size, whether there are children in the area under the age of thirteen (13), and the safety of residents in the immediate area. The department also has the authority to require an animal's owner to obtain liability insurance for the benefit of any person who may be injured by the animal. Animal control can terminate ownership rights in severe cases, and owners do not have any recourse to a hearing or appeal.

How 'bout that?? Small claims court or the threat of small claims court should definitely work in your favor if this woman decides to be nasty. Another "la la land" dog owner . . .


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Cases like these makes my hair stand on end. Not only should she pay for your medical bills, that dog needs to be put down before injuring, if not killing, someone else. I know this is very controversial, but it irritates me to NO END when dogs are put *before* humans. We lived in a town that has no statutes for mean dogs. I couldn't let my kid play in the backyard for fear this pitbull would get out (again). It had lunged at me, and bitten my husband's pant leg on different occasions. Animal Control could never "catch" the dog being out, so could not do anything, and the most they could do is fine the owner. Big woopee when you're a drug dealer. I LOVE my dogs, but if either one of them viciously attacked a person, not only would I be responsible for their medical bills, but I would have the dog put to sleep. I would not want that to happen to another person.

If it were me, I'd confront this lady...tell her to pay your medical bills as it's her responsibility, or you will be SUEING for much more in court. Hopefully she'll opt for the $700.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lizzie and Sally~ I am so sorry to read about the attacks but, am glad everyone is relatively physically ok (Lizzie hope your finger heals well) I know it will definitely take awhile for everyone to heal emotionally.

Several mentioned trying to get homeowner's insurance to pay for damages. I just received my homeowner's policy renewal on Friday and was not surprised to read the following in the section titled: Liability coverages; what losses are NOT covered

_Bodily injury or property damage arising out of the ownership of, custody of, or care for the following pure or mixed breed of dogs:
(1) Any pit bull type of dog (which may be known as American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bull Terrier, Miniature Bull Terrier, American Bulldog, Dogo Argentino or Alpha Blue Bulldog);
(2) Rottweiler;
(3) Akita (which may be known as a Japanese Akita or an Akita Inu); or
(4) Canary Dog (which may be known as a Presa Canario or a Perro de Presa Canario)._


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Lizzie and Sally~ I am so sorry to read about the attacks but, am glad everyone is relatively physically ok (Lizzie hope your finger heals well) I know it will definitely take awhile for everyone to heal emotionally.
> 
> Several mentioned trying to get homeowner's insurance to pay for damages. I just received my homeowner's policy renewal on Friday and was not surprised to read the following in the section titled: Liability coverages; what losses are NOT covered
> 
> ...


They're cutting back on the dogs they'll cover but what the policy says and what they do can be two different things. I'll give you an example of what happened to me. My mom lived with a couple and their kids and she did things to them that were horrid and normally I stayed far far away. My whole family was together one day because of a funeral and I had to show someone from out of town where the bathroom was. Since this guy who my mom lived with couldn't get to my mom, he grabbed me instead. His homeowner's policy stated that they don't cover criminal acts however they told him that if he lost, they'd pay it and drop him...and that's exactly what happened. I probably would have let it go but my Gram's grave had just been opened to put my uncle's ashes in there and I was in a reeeeeeeally bad mood from that so I called the police and they took it from there.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't believe the woman didn't offer to pay right up front! We are responsible for anything and everything our dogs do from biting to barking to pooping on someone's lawn for heaven's sake! The only right thing to do would have been to offer to pay ALL of your medical bills. 
I just don't get people these days. Once, when we were babysitting our friends' Chihuahua the Chi pestered my cat to the point that the cat scratched her on the chest. It was a very tiny scratch but the Chi ended up in at the vet a couple days later with Cat Scratch Fever. We insisted on paying the vet bill, they said no. I called the vet to find out how much it had been and they wouldn't tell me. A month or so later when the Chi was all healed up I casually asked how much the whole thing had cost. My neighbor told me so we got a Cashier's check in that amount (so she wouldn't just tear it up) and gave it to her. It was the right thing to do because it was our cat that caused it. It's that simple. 
I'm so sorry that your hand may have permanent nerve damage. I am glad that your pup is okay.

Sally, I'm so glad that you and Comet are both okay!


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

*Dog attack update*

So, my husband called the woman again whose dog attacked us. He called to ask her to pay the unpaid balances on the medical bills. She hung up on him after telling him it was not her fault, it was just an accident, and to never call her again. She also told him it was not her fault our insurance did not pay for it all. So, all we have on her is her name and cell phone number and no way to really find her. He called the local police to report it and they informed him that they do not take dog bite reports and to call the animal control. They are not open today, so he will call tomorrow. Can you believe this women? I am sooooooooooo angry now. I was so hoping to deal with this in the nice way, but I guess that is not how she is going to play. Argggggg.....

I am trying hard to be thankful for the fact that Charlie is okay, and that it was not worse for me, but this is really making me furious!!!!!!!!!!

Again, thank you to all of you for your support and well wishes. And, for letting me vent!

Lizzie and Charlie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lizzie I'm sorry to hear you are getting all kinds of [email protected]#$%^&
I wonder what one of the local TV investigators would say about this case???


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I certainly hope Animal Control will come to your aid. Ours here is fantastic. They helped me track down two dogs in our neighborhood who came into our yard and killed our son's pet rabbit. They picked up one and fined the guy royally for both of them . . . no tags and roaming loose. They also picked up a friend's dog who bit my husband due to the fact that it was reported when he had to go to the ER. The dog was euthanized, but had been biting for awhile apparently. 

Keep on this! And by the way, do your remember what kind of dog it was? The police will be able to track her down from the phone #.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Lizatti said:


> So, my husband called the woman again whose dog attacked us. He called to ask her to pay the unpaid balances on the medical bills. She hung up on him after telling him it was not her fault, it was just an accident, and to never call her again. She also told him it was not her fault our insurance did not pay for it all. So, all we have on her is her name and cell phone number and no way to really find her. He called the local police to report it and they informed him that they do not take dog bite reports and to call the animal control. They are not open today, so he will call tomorrow. Can you believe this women? I am sooooooooooo angry now. I was so hoping to deal with this in the nice way, but I guess that is not how she is going to play. Argggggg.....
> 
> I am trying hard to be thankful for the fact that Charlie is okay, and that it was not worse for me, but this is really making me furious!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Keep on this Lizzie, This woman sounds to me like she has been here before. I wonder how many people and pets this dog has already bitten.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree, sounds like this has happened before and that's why she's behaving this way. I hope the police and animal control will help you!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!! part of the responsability of owning a dog is being responsible for their actions. ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sorry about her reacting this way, and that's exactly why she needs to be held accountable. Her reaction proves how irresponsible she is and that she won't take the steps needed to train her dog. I hope the police and animal control can help.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lizzie, that totally sucks! I would be furious too. It's only right that she be responsible for your medical bills. Not to mention all the anguish and pain. Grrrrr ! Please contact animal control and let us know what happens. ((hugs))


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Any updates on this thread?:bump:


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay, so the update on this saga. My husband called the owner of the dog who attacked us, again. She told him "This was not my fault, it is not my problem that your insurance did not pay for all of your medical bills and I am going through an emotional time and do not call me again!" She then hung up on him. She then called back a few hours later and said she wanted to work things out, but wanted our address to send us something. She refused to give him her last name or address. So, we today got a slip telling us we need to go to the post office to pick up the letter! We will do that on Monday and see what this crazy lady wants! We do not at this point even know where she lives or her last name so there is not a lot we can do. At the time of the incident, my husband was more concerned with my well being and that of Charlie. Hind sight being 20/20, he wishes he had been able to get that info.
Being that this woman is acting and sounding insane, we are not thinking that we will get anywhere with her. We were hoping to get her personal information so we can report it to the animal control. The local police department told us they do not handle dog bites. I will update as more comes in. 
Lizzie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't remember...Was the dog up to date on his shots? Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*don't let her get away with it!*

ANimal control will find her, and they should fine her, and she is responsible. That is why we have leash laws and laws that you must have your animal under control at all times.

I would definately give all the info to animal control, and tell them her dog bit you, not your dog.

She is responsible, I wouldn't even go pick up some letter, she deserves a fine, and it needs to be on record in case it happens to someone else.

Just like that poor woman who was attacked and killed, in the elevator of her building by 2 dogs who had previous problems and owners who continued to put people in danger not knowing how to handle their 2 big, aggresive dogs.

Glad it wasn't worse....


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sam375 said:


> ANimal control will find her, and they should fine her, and she is responsible. That is why we have leash laws and laws that you must have your animal under control at all times.
> 
> I would definately give all the info to animal control, and tell them her dog bit you, not your dog.
> 
> ...


I agree. It looks like she wants to get away with minimal financial responsibility and she's trying to protect her dog at all costs to other dogs and people that might be harmed in the future. I hope animal control finds her.
Gina


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I can't remember...Was the dog up to date on his shots? Thank you so much for the update.


Make her prove that the dog "is" up to date on shots! Ask to speak with the Vet. You will hopefully get to see the name etc from the Vet.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lizzie, since this happen in front of your house, the lady would probably live in your area, right? I'm thinking that since she has sent a letter for you to pick up, that it is registered and you will have to sign for it ~ and it should have her address on it for proof of pick-up to be sent back to her. I would briefly explain to the postmaster to see if he can give you her addresses if it's not on the letter.

Since you have a number to reach her, I would talk to animal control and give them the number to see if they could contact her and ask for proof of her dog having his shots up to date. Your doctor might even call to ask her for her vet number so he could check and get her name and address.

"Sometimes" when you have a phone number you can get on anywho.com and do a reverse search using the number and it will give you the name and address. I don't think cell numbers work, but home numbers will.

It's just soooo bad that this lady is acting this way....but the reason is because she knows she is responsibile and trying not to be found!!!!

I would talk to as many people in my area to see if anyone might know who it could be. There has to be a way to find her and I wouldn't want anything worse to happen to anyone else. It makes me so mad when people act like it's not their fault when they know they should have control of their dog. She needs to pay for your expenses and suffering.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The reverse search works for cells, too. You have to pay $10 or something for the info, often, but it should be doable.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

You could always tell her that unless she proves proof of her dog's rabies immunization (from a vet), you might have to undergo painful rabies prevention treatment. That should scare her into giving you the information. If you can get the name of her vet, then the animal control authorities can take it from there. This lady is ridiculous. She should have just done the right thing to begin with. Now she is risking additional damages from her negligence.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just the fact that she's being so difficult makes me think this isn't her first incident. If that happened to me I would have been so afraid, I think I would have offered to drive you to the hospital myself!

I pray that you're able to hold her responsible, if for no other reason than it may stop this from happening again.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Something isn't right. First she refuses to do anything and then calls back a few hours later to work things out and wants your address. And, it is weeks since the incident. Maybe someone advise her what could happen. Hope it is a good letter.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Any news on the letter, Lizzie? 

How are you feeling?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Lizzie, I still cannot believe the dog laws in your area (or lack of them.) I agree that Animal Control should be able to have the number traced if you can't. A private detective could surely find out everything for you, but I know that is costly. We are all waiting to hear what this insane woman has sent you . . .


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

LuvCicero said:


> Lizzie, since this happen in front of your house, the lady would probably live in your area, right? I'm thinking that since she has sent a letter for you to pick up, that it is registered and you will have to sign for it ~ and it should have her address on it for proof of pick-up to be sent back to her. I would briefly explain to the postmaster to see if he can give you her addresses if it's not on the letter.
> 
> Since you have a number to reach her, I would talk to animal control and give them the number to see if they could contact her and ask for proof of her dog having his shots up to date. Your doctor might even call to ask her for her vet number so he could check and get her name and address.
> 
> ...


Lizzie, I think from the crazy way she is acting that you need to do everything in your power to get animal control involve. It sounds to me like this dog has attacked before, I'm guessing many times. I would give her number to animal control. Try a reverse search and also try to get her address from the post office. I think you have the right to know who sent the letter if you have to sign for it. Ask them where it was sent from before signing for it.

Please keep us posted. This bit could be putting you at risk for rabies, you have no way of knowing if that dog was upto date on its shots.


----------

